# [Russian NR] Andrey Che - 11.48 OH Average



## AndreyChe (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## _zoux (Jul 2, 2018)

Молодец! 8)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 5, 2018)

Consistent, nice average! Good job!


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 5, 2018)

ayy nice job!!better than i can ever dream of solving two handed


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 11, 2018)

Good average, you are luchiy cuber!


----------

